# Mold..



## bluebman52 (May 23, 2007)

I've noticed a little bit of white stuff forming along the bottom of my enclosure. I'm using the coconut husk stuff for bottom substrate. Does anyone know how I can get rid of it? I'd rather not have to fish out all of my L1 nymphs and change the substrate..


----------



## Phantom (May 23, 2007)

Better air movement and some live Long Fiber Sphagnum Moss (LFS) as a substrate will help prevent mold. I am not sure of a safe way (for mantids) to treat the mold without removing it.


----------



## paulk (May 23, 2007)

Trying digging it out with a tea-spoon. this normally works, just try not to let it spread!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Surely you can use that normally blue colour disinfectant spray like you get for small mammals, its non-toxic, cheap and dries real quick.


----------



## paulk (May 23, 2007)

that depends on wether you want to empty the entire tank and then clean it!


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2007)

I only get molds in the substrate when it's too moist. Let it dry out some. It won't hurt the mantids to have mold in there.


----------



## patrickn (May 23, 2007)

is it possible to add a small fan to improve the air movement? it works in the vivarium.  

In addition, Is it possible to add a cup of Springails culture into the enclose? they can control molds and also is commonly used in vivarium.

I am green in mantid keeping, therefore, please tell if i am wrong.


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2007)

> is it possible to add a small fan to improve the air movement? it works in the vivarium.  In addition, Is it possible to add a cup of Springails culture into the enclose? they can control molds and also is commonly used in vivarium.
> 
> I am green in mantid keeping, therefore, please tell if i am wrong.


Sure, if you want to. All of that is not needed and is a waste of time IMO.


----------



## bluebman52 (May 23, 2007)

Wow. Wonderful responses, thank you all.

I'm gonna try letting it dry out and see if that works. The problem with digging it out is that once I open the lid the nymphs are going to try to run out which can lead to problems, obviously lol.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Fridge em for two minutes, they wont run so fast then.. :wink:


----------



## bluebman52 (May 23, 2007)

sure i'll put a 40 gallon tank in the fridge


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

Wow thats the size of my aquarium, how many nymphs do you have?


----------



## bluebman52 (May 24, 2007)

two ooths worth, about 150 or so.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

How many are you planning to keep?


----------



## bluebman52 (May 24, 2007)

3 or 4.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

What!!? Send em to me!!!


----------



## patrickn (May 24, 2007)

Hay, you only want to keep 3 to 4 mantids. So, some escape is allowed. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2007)

what kind are they?


----------

